# Spin that wheel....cut that pack....



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

.....and roll those loaded dice!

Bring on the dancing girls.....and put the champagne on ice!

I'm going in......










....to Jauca Alta....Almeria! The sort of place you move to when you've lost the will to live!

Not even a proper bloody road....this is the best you're gonna get!










Amazingly....a number of Brits live here! No idea why....you can't even get a proper telephone line or net connection.










This is basically the whole place in it's entirety...










Had to see a customer there....they're now planning to move to Bulgaria....cos anywhere's better than this bloody place.










Forget swimming Pools and Costa Rican Serving Wenches.....nothing better than a sodding great windmill in your front garden!










Then you gotta get out of the godforsaken place....time for offroading. Even though this is the main road!










The Divvy can cope with all that though.....don't bother bringing your barges here, you'll never get anywhere!










Eventually you reach somewhere that looks like humans live there. Though in reality it's only wifebeating **** Peasants!










100 miles in total....a lot of dust....but no diamonds!

I think Bon said it the best....

Rich man, poor man, beggarman, thief...

...ain`t got a hope in hell, that`s my belief!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> .....and roll those loaded dice!
> 
> Bring on the dancing girls.....and put the champagne on ice!
> 
> ...



was planet of the ape's filmed there


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey X !........they also pinch number plates.....
It looks like the ideal place for a 2 centre holiday.....the wife there and me here ...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I have no idea what Shaun is on about.....probably got a knock on the head when he was a passenger in Jo's car!

And hombre.....a regular Tony Danza will keep the woman in order! 

Not sure it work on Jo though.....unless you wrote the name down for her to shout....cos she'd never remember it!

You'd say...."who's the boss *****?" .....and she'd say...."Well I don't know anything about this.....but I'm sure somebody will be along soon who does".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I have no idea what Shaun is on about.....probably got a knock on the head when he was a passenger in Jo's car!
> 
> And hombre.....a regular Tony Danza will keep the woman in order!
> 
> ...


You're horrible!!!! I think the "planet of the apes" was meant for the first picture on your last photo shoot 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're horrible!!!!


After all the times I've stuck up for you Jo!

But I won't hold it against you!

Anyway.....on a positive note after the doom and gloom that's befallen this place....one of my clients has been given a full page spread on the "Place in the Sun" magazine.

This was completely free of charge.....and solely on the basis of their professionalism, and the quality image they portray by having a professional website.

I've said it before.....and I'll say it again.....if you want to be taken seriously then you need the services of a professional. Not a hobbyist....or a friend of a friend!
All they will do is make you look like a [email protected] on the internet. 
Hell....if that's what you want, then save yourself even more money by whinging on internet forums instead!

Anyway....here's the spread! Very interesting property too!


----------

